# Just ordered my first Siggery custom 7 FF



## GTailly (Apr 27, 2012)

Like the title says I just sent the first deposit for my custom Siggery 7 fanned fret.

Here are the specs:

- Guitar: 7 string fanned fret 27' - 25.5'
- Body shape: Blackmachine B7 thin body like on this one http://www.siggeryguitars.co.uk/siggery-8-string-aracnid-spalted%202.htm
 - Body woods: Ash body with ebony top and ivoroid binding
- Headstock: Blackmachine headstock with ivoroid binding
- Neck profile: Blackmachine specs
- Neck: 5 piece neck bolt-on construction
- Neck woods: Wenge neck with two maple stripes
- Inlays: Side full-fret rectangles. No inlays on fretboard
- Fretboard: Rosewood
- Tuners: Sperzel locking tuners
- Pickups: Siggery custom
- Electronic: 1 volume 1 tone 3 way switch
- Bridge: Siggery custom bridge
- Hardware color: Black
- Finish: Entirely tung oiled


Can't wait to see this baby. 
I will try to post pictures of the construction.


----------



## Mitochondria (Apr 27, 2012)

I plan on ordering one this summer. I am interested how this goes so.... Subscribed! keep us posted


----------



## JosephAOI (Apr 27, 2012)

It sucks that a lot of the business Siggery gets is people wanting Blackmachine clones


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 27, 2012)

It's kind of weird he hasn't recieved a cease and desist or 7.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 27, 2012)

Da fuck is up w that Swyse Army Knife shit?


----------



## GTailly (Apr 28, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> It sucks that a lot of the business Siggery gets is people wanting Blackmachine clones




I honestly don't see the problem. If he is willing to make them why not? His quality is more than impressive and his prices too. In the very end. who gives a shit what the guitar looks like really? It is way more how it plays and sounds and its construction quality.

Honestly, BM are cool but I would much rather work with a guy like Marty whose prices are accessible and whose work is awesome. Because, yes, I do believe BM's are way overpriced, sorry. 

This is only my true and honest opinion sorry if it offenses some of you.


----------



## Ayo7e (Apr 28, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> It sucks that a lot of the business Siggery gets is people wanting Blackmachine clones



Not everyone can afford a 6000+ blackmachine, I wonder why it sucks...




Congrats for your Siggery, I'm waiting for mine.


----------



## GTailly (Apr 28, 2012)

Exactly.

Thanks man! What's your specs?


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 28, 2012)

Poor man's blackmachine? hehehe

Cool  

It's a shame though i can't see a good frontal pic of his guitars.

From what i've seen, it's not a 100% copy of a BM, so that's why he can't get a cease and desist letter.

It's a superstrat with a spalted maple top and binding. BM certainly didn't invent that...


----------



## abadonae (Apr 28, 2012)

In(Di)visions said:


> I honestly don't see the problem. If he is willing to make them why not? His quality is more than impressive and his prices too. In the very end. who gives a shit what the guitar looks like really? It is way more how it plays and sounds and its construction quality.
> 
> Honestly, BM are cool but I would much rather work with a guy like Marty whose prices are accessible and whose work is awesome. Because, yes, I do believe BM's are way overpriced, sorry.
> 
> This is only my true and honest opinion sorry if it offenses some of you.


 
Exactly, i'm getting a siggery made at the moment and i've got nothing but good things to say about his service and from what i can see the quality of his guitars!!

I think Black Machine are massively overpriced, they're lovely looking guitars don't get me wrong but there is no justification behind his prices being that highly priced when there are other luthiers doing just as impressive stuff if not more for less...considerably less


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 29, 2012)

abadonae said:


> Exactly, i'm getting a siggery made at the moment and i've got nothing but good things to say about his service and from what i can see the quality of his guitars!!
> 
> I think Black Machine are massively overpriced, they're lovely looking guitars don't get me wrong but there is no justification behind his prices being that highly priced when there are other luthiers doing just as impressive stuff if not more for less...considerably less




Well, what's the point on getting a Gibson or a Fender then??

We all should buy Tokais or Edwards guitars. Gibsons are overpriced and there is no justification behind their prices...

He charges what he charges because he created those instruments and there are people more than willing to pay what he charges for one of his creations.

The rest, are just imitators.

I wouldn't buy a Gibson or a BM. But i don't think he is overpriced or whatever...


----------



## PeteIOM (Apr 29, 2012)

eddiewarlock said:


> Well, what's the point on getting a Gibson or a Fender then??



Because some people want the REAL DEAL and some can't afford that and then there's some that no longer see the need to pay 'art' money for something that isn't going to hang on the wall all its life.

There's very little in the guitar world that can be classed as unique and souly of one designer. I bought my first Parker Fly Deluxe in '96.. in all fairness the black machine headstock isn't really a million miles from that is it. But what he has done is take is own angle on something he likes maybe.
There a few headstock designs that work.. look at the warmoth site.. there all listed lol 
As for shape.. well BM can hardly claim any rights over that.. the thing that BM seems to do is build BIG sounding guitars in a seriously stealth like package.



> We all should buy Tokais or Edwards guitars. Gibsons are overpriced and there is no justification behind their prices...


Except you are buying a brand name... to some people that means alot. 


> He charges what he charges because he created those instruments and there are people more than willing to pay what he charges for one of his creations.


Totally... if they didn't see, he would make them. But then again I think Damien Hirst (british 'artist') is a waste of space and a complete waste of money... but that doesn't stop people buying his 'tat' for millions.


> The rest, are just imitators.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a Gibson or a BM. But i don't think he is overpriced or whatever...



Totally... someone who wants a BM isn't going to be ever satisfied with a copy, but I think they know that. No matter how close it is, it will always be a clone. Which I think is fine. These people can not justify or likely ever be able to afford a BM so it does nothing to BM's order book...
In my opinion.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Apr 29, 2012)

Not to rain on anyone's parade, but even if you do get a "BM clone" from Siggery, it's not going to be a BM no matter what you do to it. I haven't played a BM (hopefully I will someday...), but Doug does some pretty innovative chambering from what most BM owners and Doug say. Also, the way he constructs his guitars is very unique from other builders. I think a lot of people forget about construction methods and the impact they have on tone and timbre. This is probably the reason there haven't been cease letters, haha. Doug usually writes people who copy his work off because they don't understand how a certain attribute affects tone. 

Ok, now that I said that, it sounds like you have a good guitar spec'd up. I hope it doesn't take to long to get to you. I heard that Siggery wait times have been pretty long lately.


----------



## PeteIOM (Apr 29, 2012)

0 Xero 0 said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade, but even if you do get a "BM clone" from Siggery, it's not going to be a BM no matter what you do to it. I haven't played a BM (hopefully I will someday...), but Doug does some pretty innovative chambering from what most BM owners and Doug say. Also, the way he constructs his guitars is very unique from other builders. I think a lot of people forget about construction methods and the impact they have on tone and timbre. This is probably the reason there haven't been cease letters, haha. Doug usually writes people who copy his work off because they don't understand how a certain attribute affects tone.
> 
> Ok, now that I said that, it sounds like you have a good guitar spec'd up. I hope it doesn't take to long to get to you. I heard that Siggery wait times have been pretty long lately.




Totally... and the majority of people that want a BM copy have no real idea of what one sounds like anyway... they just like the shape/design.. which to be honest is massively high on most peoples list. 
Youtube clips just don't define a guitars sound in my opinion..


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Apr 29, 2012)

more than "poor man's Blackmachine" i'd say "the right-priced Blackmachine" hahahaha


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 29, 2012)

well, now that it's been brought up, what construction methods employs Dog that makes his axes so radically different???


All i can say it's careful timber selection with his ash bodies. 

He uses ebony tops, which are unusual.

Also unusual are his necks made of rosewood and ebony, but nothing of that makes me thinks that the way he builds his guitars are innovative in any way.

He just has one model which is very similar to an Ibanez RG, which i have to say it's very beautiful, and a headstock design that's similar to that of a Parker.

All in all, i am not saying this to diss the man, or his creations. MY hat's off to him.

I am just honestly asking because of all forums i am registered in, this is the one where there is a hype about his guitars and i would really like to know about the construction methods.

I do think his guitars are very beautiful. But would i buy one? I highly doubt it, not even if i had the money.


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 29, 2012)

DjentDjentlalala said:


> more than "poor man's Blackmachine" i'd say "the right-priced Blackmachine" hahahaha




how much are the Siggery??


That said, poor man's BM was a joke. I like some of the Siggery better than a BM


Specially the RG bodied guitar with Rico Jr. headstock.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Apr 29, 2012)

i knew it was a joke,i was kidding bro


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope that the OP will enjoy their guitar... seems to be the only important thing here.

Most "super strats" out there are about about 85% identical in terms of shape and features. There's no real point in squabbling over similarities between two builders who do _very nice work_ with designs that ultimately aren't their own to claim.


----------



## F0rte (Apr 29, 2012)

Got my Siggery finishing up within the next couple of weeks...(hopefully)

Everything has gone pretty well,
Only bad thing I have to say is that it has taken so long. ~6 months at this point.
No pictures yet, rare updates. But still he's a really nice guy and is doing his work and I know he has a lot of work.
Can't wait for it.

Grats on getting one built mate.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Apr 29, 2012)

eddiewarlock said:


> well, now that it's been brought up, what construction methods employs Dog that makes his axes so radically different???
> 
> 
> All i can say it's careful timber selection with his ash bodies.
> ...



I can't say what makes them different aside from the chambering he uses, timber selection, and overall shape of the guitar. Misha has said on several occasions that Doug builds guitars like no one else he has ever seen so I'll take his word for it. Also, the price debacle is pointless. Do any of you know how much Stradivariuses go for or any other older instrument? Go ask a music major or symphony musician how much his or her violin / cello / clarinet / oboe /etc. costs and your jaw will drop. But at the end of the day, we can theorize what makes x instrument different from y instrument until we're red in the face but that's all we're doing, theorizing. Unfortunately, > 85 percent of the people on this forum will probably never play a Blackmachine, so these discussions are rather fruitless.


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, i wouldn't take what Misha says as gospel, hehehe

He pretty much says that about all the guitars he gets 

I would do the same if i got them for free like he does.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 29, 2012)

0 Xero 0 said:


> I can't say what makes them different aside from the chambering he uses, timber selection, and overall shape of the guitar. Misha has said on several occasions that Doug builds guitars like no one else he has ever seen so I'll take his word for it. Also, the price debacle is pointless. Do any of you know how much Stradivariuses go for or any other older instrument? Go ask a music major or symphony musician how much his or her violin / cello / clarinet / oboe /etc. costs and your jaw will drop. But at the end of the day, we can theorize what makes x instrument different from y instrument until we're red in the face but that's all we're doing, theorizing. Unfortunately, > 85 percent of the people on this forum will probably never play a Blackmachine, so these discussions are rather fruitless.



I'd say there is a placebo effect with Black Machines. I don't doubt they are amazing. In fact, with the universal praise I'm sure they are amazing.

But look at he history of $1m dollar violins. Often, most people, even trained violinists can't hear the difference in a blind test. I'd love to see a really intense comparison between a BM and another guitar that have identical specs. The only comparison currently available is...problematic.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 29, 2012)

0 Xero 0 said:


> Misha has said on several occasions that Doug builds guitars like no one else he has ever seen so I'll take his word for it.


Well, you can be the most amazingly brilliant guitarist and still believe in nothing but guitar mojo voodoo. At any rate, BM guitars sell, so the price is justified. If there is or isn't some discernible difference can never be agreed upon, but if there is then it's going to be something like the old concept of paying 99% more for 1% extra. In a way they have become Veblen goods, like many prestigious instruments tend to.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Apr 29, 2012)

First of all, congrats on the build. I think that we are all with you on a new guitar build...its down right exciting!

As for Doug's work, I think that its astounding. I have seen and heard enough to know that peoples reactions to picking up his instruments and playing them sort of speak for themselves. I also believe that he is a unique case of when someone has put years of hard work and experimentation, heart, soul, blood tears and so on into his craft and the payoff is in a unique instrument that has a distinctive voice of its own.

I know that others have talked about this in other threads, but there is an element of marketing that affects our daily lives for sure. You know what big name brands are, and you also know a good deal of off brands that just are what they are...but are done really well. I know that you all know Ferrari and the product that they make. But I would also rationalize that few of us own one, will own one in the future or would even consider buying one of them ever. HOWEVER, there are those in the world that find value in owning one. The key word is value. What is valuable to you may not be as valued to others. I respect anyone stating that the price of a BM is way too high, but see the other side a bit and apply it to other things in your life. Do you wear Chuck T's or Nike? You do realize that for shoes, they are overpriced regardless. You can buy cheap sneakers at just about any department store cant you? Oh yeah, that is right...you LIKE to wear those overpriced shoes or sneakers....because you like the way they fit/design/style.

Precisely why there are people like Doug out there making guitars unapologetically the way they do.

I appreciate the BM for what it is. I also appreciate Siggery and all the builders out there that do what they do. I see the value and I buy what I like and what I will want. Regardless of the cost, if I see value in it I will have it someday.

Rock hard folks. I hope that I can someday rock with a BM


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Apr 29, 2012)

eddiewarlock said:


> Well, i wouldn't take what Misha says as gospel, hehehe
> 
> He pretty much says that about all the guitars he gets
> 
> I would do the same if i got them for free like he does.



He pays for his instruments. Unless a musician has a contractual endorsement, he probably pays for his instruments.



Danukenator said:


> I'd say there is a placebo effect with Black Machines. I don't doubt they are amazing. In fact, with the universal praise I'm sure they are amazing.
> 
> But look at he history of $1m dollar violins. Often, most people, even trained violinists can't hear the difference in a blind test. I'd love to see a really intense comparison between a BM and another guitar that have identical specs. The only comparison currently available is...problematic.



You're right about the blind tests. I wasn't saying Stradivariuses are worth the millions they go for from a sonic perspective (relative to newer violins), I'm just saying that Blackmachines are very inexpensive compared to most other professional grade instruments. Also, I'm not saying everything Misha says is true, I'm just relaying what he's said on the matter... But, another enlightening thing he has said, along with many other musicians, is that once you start breaking into the the tier of custom luthiery, most guitars are different, not necessarily better than one or the other. This edifies what I said about construction methods being so critical. Also, from a recording and producing perspective, having guitars that span a gamut of different tones and timbres allows a musician to choose a given guitar for a specific task. Maybe one guitar is better at single note, lower-tuned riffs, whereas another is more suited to chords. A lot of what I'm saying could probably qualify as instrument philosophy or something nonsensical like that, but it makes sense when you think about it beyond making simple brand comparisons.


----------



## PeteIOM (Apr 30, 2012)

Bu there is a point where you are just paying a certain amount for exclusivity. To be able to say "this was made for me" etc. Personally I think there's very few custom guitars made that have true desgin features that are added becuase of the unique style of the player in question.
Then there's the part where you are paying for a luthiers "art". 

So back to the point.. I don't theres anything wrong with producing a cheaper replica... its not going to affect Doug's sales in the slightest as far as I can see and if anything it creates more buzz around the Blackmachine name... the first thing a guitarist will say is... its not a real one though.. and if the owners happy with that then cool! 
Its like Tesco Beans and Hienz Baked Beans... ones cheaper and tastes cheaper and people who can't afford Hienz but have tasted them are hardly going to be satisfied with Tesco Beans


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a BM but I also ordered a Siggery a few months back. I will make sure I do a comparison video of the 2 guitars as I am very interested to find out how different they are in terms of quality/sound.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 30, 2012)

^That'd be very useful, finally.  Are you getting one of these BM-esque Siggery models too, or...?


PeteIOM said:


> Bu there is a point where you are just paying a certain amount for exclusivity.



Yeah, that's what Veblen goods are all about.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 30, 2012)

No, my Siggery will have a BR headstock and I am getting a spalted maple top. So it won't look much like a BM. 

Both guitars will be fanned 8 strings, the only real difference in builds is the Siggery will be semi chambered.


----------



## PeteIOM (Apr 30, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> I have a BM but I also ordered a Siggery a few months back. I will make sure I do a comparison video of the 2 guitars as I am very interested to find out how different they are in terms of quality/sound.


 
Yes that would be cool to hear...
When ever I hear youtube clips of BM players they are inevitably owners of a few other custom guitars (vik, hufs etc).. and in all honesty once they've been pumped through an Axe FX Ultra and then Logic there really isn't much of the guitar left (in terms of unique sound at the premium dollar rate we're talking about here) except its playability... which does count for a great deal.


----------



## GTailly (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the good posts and arguments/debate on BM and Siggery guys. I am finding this pretty interesting. This thread was more about the construction process of this guitar though... We should try to stay on topic.

Also, I would really love to hear/see the comparison Maniacal could do of both guitars. Sounds awesome.

Finally, to answer some on you guys interrogations, Marty specified me that this build should take approximately 8 weeks as he already has all the woods in stock. 

Let's pray!


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 30, 2012)

True. Here are the specs for mine:

Body - Chambered Ash/ Spalted maple cap.
Neck - 5 Piece Wenge/Bubinga
Headstock - Bernie Ricco
Fingerboard - Ebony
Scale length - 25.5" - 28"
Bridge - ABM
Pickups - Siggery High Output Humbuckers


----------



## GTailly (Apr 30, 2012)

The guitar should definitelly look beautiful. 

Can't wait for that NGD thread.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Apr 30, 2012)

If 8 weeks is for real, you would be blowing me away. That is super super fast. You will likely beat 2 builds I have in the pipe right now. I be jealous!


----------



## GTailly (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, this is what Marty told me.

I just hope it is real.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 30, 2012)

In(Di)visions said:


> This thread was more about the construction process of this guitar though...



Operative word being 'was'...


----------



## GTailly (May 7, 2012)

Imbrium998 said:


> If 8 weeks is for real, you would be blowing me away. That is super super fast. You will likely beat 2 builds I have in the pipe right now. I be jealous!


 
Little update:

Marty contacted me saying that he'd begin the building within a few weeks and that it would take approximately 5 weeks to build from starting point.

Can't wait.


----------



## JP Universe (May 8, 2012)

Lucky mofo! I put my order in about a month ago and haven't heard anything back.... He must still be waiting for some of my wood selections. Oh well.... customs gonna be a custom


----------



## GTailly (May 8, 2012)

Indeed.
Will be worth the wait I am more than convinced.


----------



## GTailly (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello all,

It has been a while but here are some pictures of the build.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 28, 2012)

Those pics aren't showing for me


----------



## GTailly (Jun 28, 2012)

^ X_x alright I will try uploading them with something else..


----------



## GTailly (Jun 28, 2012)

There you go. 
Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Ayo7e (Jun 28, 2012)

^wooow niceee, my building pics are not as good as yours.

Mine has similar woods, but it has walnut top.


----------



## GTailly (Jun 28, 2012)

^ Hey thanks mate. 

What are your woods exactly?

I can't wait to see some more pictures of mine.  Many other lil' details and more woods to see.


----------



## Ayo7e (Jun 28, 2012)

In(Di)visions said:


> What are your woods exactly?



Mine: 
swamp ash body(not chambered) 
claro walnut top 
bubinga/wenge 27" neck
ebony fb. 
bkp aftermath set
ivoroid binding

the shape is very BM inspired.

can't waittt


----------



## GTailly (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds nice!

I will be looking forward to see this.


----------



## mphsc (Jun 28, 2012)

nice man, almost same specs as the one I'm about to put a deposit on.


----------



## GTailly (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you.
Nice, mate.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey guys!

Just received some more pictures from Marty this morning. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Ayo7e (Jul 26, 2012)

What a beauty! I dig those side blocks inlays.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you really much sir. 

Yeah well I used to put white masking tape on the side markers of my Carvin while playing shows. It allowed me to move more while always having some good view of where I was putting my hands on the fingerboard when venues had very few lighting or really bad one.

When going custom I knew I prefer the look of fingerboards without any inlays but I figured it would be a good idea to reproduce the kind of markers the tape was creating
but in a much more natural way.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 26, 2012)

looks great, almost the exact specs as mine.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks. 

Gives you a good idea of what Marty can accomplish.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm hoping for a more stripped top. Macassar Ebony.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah that's right.
You will have something more figured I guess because mine is only an ebony one.


----------



## GTailly (Aug 4, 2012)

Alright people, I just received the final pictures from Marty now that the guitar is completed. 

I will send my last payment tomorrow and the guitar should ship on Monday or Tuesday.

Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## mphsc (Aug 4, 2012)

that looks great bro. I really like the fret makers.


----------



## Ayo7e (Aug 4, 2012)

It looks beautiful mate!


----------



## oliviergus (Aug 4, 2012)

It looks awesome.
But i'm really getting confused with those fret markers.


----------



## ikarus (Aug 4, 2012)

AWESOME!!!

the fret marker blocks look fantastic on this guitar.


----------



## animalwithin (Aug 4, 2012)

That looks incredible!!! I think my guitar has the same markers haha. Took me a while to understand the fretboard markers, its reversed. What we would normally call fretboard markers is the neck binding while the white are the non-marker frets, very interesting.


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 4, 2012)

That looks super great!


----------



## GTailly (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the nice words on the guitar! 

I did not expect that much good comments on my idea for the fret markers.  

Well, last deposit has been sent this morning guys so this little baby should ship to Canada on Monday or Tuesday.

So stocked to try it!


----------



## iron blast (Aug 5, 2012)

Im uber jealous.


----------



## GTailly (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry mate. 
I will take this as a compliment.


----------



## iron blast (Aug 5, 2012)

I would definitely do so. That is sheer sex on wood. Did you use luminlay inlays on the side? Be sure to post clips of this beast when you receive it.


----------



## GTailly (Aug 5, 2012)

^ Nope. This is only some ivoroid binding on the neck. I simply asked Marty for some side blocks instead of side dots. 

And don't worry man I will post clips of it for sure. 

Thanks again for the nice words.


----------



## GTailly (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi guys!

Just to let you know that I finally have the guitar in my possession since yesterday. I am more than happy with it and it looks so amazing! 

I need to tweak some new patches on my Axe-Fx for the soundclips.

Expect a NGD thread on Thursday or Friday. Many pictures and soundclips to come. I will also post the link to the thread here so you guys know it is up.

Until that, here is a little picture to help you wait for the NGD thread.


----------



## GTailly (Aug 16, 2012)

The thread is up folks! 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...iggery-custom-7-ff-pics-clip.html#post3149289


----------

